

Aaron Swartz at the Creative Commons Launch Party 2002 - flocial
http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/gohsuket/33682332/

======
flocial
A sincere thanks to gkanai for the link. I look forward to going back and
reading his works again. This pic is to also to remind us that even in
mourning his life is one to be celebrated though his time with us was so
short. He lived his life with integrity and true to the same ideals he held as
a child.

